# Pyra Update! (Pic heavy)



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I figured its about time for a Pyra update. She is 3 months and a little fire cracker! She knows a few commands and her favorite treats are raw beef bones! She carries them around the yard and hides them from herself. Lol! She is already getting ishy with Ember and doesn't tolerate much... After working with her some I think she would actually do well at schutzhund, so we'll see.  she needs to master house training first  ok enjoy!

Find the puppy!


Clumsy running puppies are so cute


Hello!


Sitting pretty


Barking at a passing dog


Sunbathing 


Pretty girl


Nom nom nom!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

She is adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awwww!!! Love her!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

She is adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

A new pup Coach?? She looks like she is having a good time!! Thanks for postin up some pics~


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Naaaa it's the same pup from the first batch of pics  hehe!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Love the sunbathing pic!! So cute.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I know! Gotta love froggy legs! Haha


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

She's adorable, I love her froggy legs too!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

She is a beauty! I hope to see you at some of the upcoming Mass shows so I can meet you and her!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Shes gorgeous. I need a new pup.....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMg she is just the cutest little thing ever!!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Awww lookit the cute lil stink butt! She is just too adorabull for her own good!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

We will definitely be at the shows in MA! Though I won't be able to go to the fun show coming up :/ 
Thanks everyone I love her so much! She is a good girl!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

That fun show sounds like it would be cool to go to.good judges..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

mccoypitbulls said:


> That fun show sounds like it would be cool to go to.good judges..


Last May at our first fun show we had Peter Colby judge and a couple others but i forget there names. We have our first sanctioned and pointed show or "official" show coming up in august!


----------



## ArmyMedic (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful Puppy


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Gorgeous pup Coach. Love the pctures. Thanks so much for sharing Pyra's pictures with us.

Joe


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

what a beauty!!Definitely can't wait to see this pup mature!!!


----------

